# HIPP baby club :)



## PhoebeC (Jun 18, 2010)

Hello,

If you all haven?t already join HIPPs baby club. They sent me an awesome starter pack.
A book on breastfeeding, a calendar of baby?s first 12 months, a nursery thermometer, receipe book and something else I cant remember.
Then Free things till they are 5 years old  I think.

http://www.hippbabyclub.co.uk/

xxx


----------



## Emmal31 (Jun 18, 2010)

Thank you for that phoebe I'm just going to have a look at it now  xx


----------



## rachelha (Jun 18, 2010)

I have just signed up.

Have you joined the Aptamil one - I got a toy polar bear off them


----------



## Emmal31 (Jun 18, 2010)

rachelha said:


> I have just signed up.
> 
> Have you joined the Aptamil one - I got a toy polar bear off them



Can I do that one too even though Jessica is already here?  xx


----------



## rachelha (Jun 18, 2010)

http://www.aptamil.co.uk/register

you can join so long as your baby is under 11 months


----------



## Emmal31 (Jun 18, 2010)

rachelha said:


> http://www.aptamil.co.uk/register
> 
> you can join so long as your baby is under 11 months



Thanks Rachel x


----------



## PhoebeC (Jun 18, 2010)

I joined Aptamil too sent a well good pack, The more i can read things and understand as much as possible the better x


----------

